# PNP-Ausgang?



## tino2512 (21 August 2006)

Hi Leute,

Bei einem Ultraschallsensor ist im Datenblatt von 

"Ausgang: 2xPNP Transistor"

die Rede. Was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen? Funktionsweise? Art des Ausgangssignals?

mfg Tino


----------



## MSB (21 August 2006)

Vereinfacht gesagt,
er hat 2 Ausgänge auf denen er die Versorgungsspannung durchschaltet,
eben über einen PNP Transistor.
Ein PNP-Ausgang schaltet halt + der Versorgungsspannung durch.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

